# M.2-SSD "Drive Temperature 2" Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB - 90 °C



## jumpel (20. Januar 2020)

*M.2-SSD "Drive Temperature 2" Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB - 90 °C*

Hi zusammen,
ich habe seit gut zwei Wochen die Samsung 970 Evo mit 1 TB im M.2 Formfaktor verbaut.
Das Board ist ein Asus Maximus Ranger VIII (Skylake) und bereits seit etwas über 4 Jahren in Betrieb (davor mit 2,5" SATA SSD).

Mit HWinfo 64 kann ich unter anderem "Drive Temperature" und "Drive Temperature 2" auslesen. Von letzterem ist der Maximalwert eigentlich ständig um 85°C, das höchste der Gefühle wurde jetzt gerade mit 90°C ausgelesen (Anhang). Direkt nach dem hochfahren, außer Spotify war nichts geöffnet.
Das ist ja wohl zu hoch, oder? Hab mich ein wenig eingelesen und ca. 75 °C scheinen als kritische/hohe Temperatur zu gelten.
Die M.2 ist auf meinem Board direkt unter dem PCH (Southbridge) montiert.
Die Grafikkarte (RX 5700) ist im Leerlauf, die Lüfter stehen, ihre Temps seht ihr auch im Anhang, das kann also nicht an der Abluft der Graka liegen.
Samsung Magician gibt mir nur die Drive Temp 1 an mit 45 °C ... um den User nicht zu verunsichern, nehme ich an?
Während ich hier tippe bewegt sich die M.2 zwischen 55 und 60 °C.

Kann man die Drive Temperature 2 vernachlässigen? Auslesefehler?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: M.2-SSD "Drive Temperature 2" Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB - 90 °C*

Da erstens alle anderen Werte völlig normal sind (alles zwischen 30 und 70 sind völlig übliche Werte) und eine M.2-SSD physikalisch gar keine Möglichkeit hat direkt nach dem Hochfahren schon 90°C zu haben (so viel Wäärme kann die so schnell gar nicht erzeugen) kannste das als Auslesefehler ignorieren.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: M.2-SSD "Drive Temperature 2" Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB - 90 °C*

Der zweite Wert ist normalerweise die Temperatur des Controller.
Wobei direkt nach dem hochfahren kommen mir 90°C auch etwas viel vor.

Dieser Wert liegt bei mir immer etwa 10°C höher als die normale Temperatur und über 50-60°C bin ich noch nie gewesen.
Bei mir sitzt aber bereits vom Mainboard her ein passiv Kühlkörper mit drauf, was die Fläche was vergrößert und so etwas besser kühlt.


----------



## jumpel (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: M.2-SSD "Drive Temperature 2" Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB - 90 °C*

Jo, ich muss da glaub ich was machen, sonst kann ich nicht mehr schlafen ;]
Dass die T2 der Controller sein soll hab ich auch gerade wo anders gelesen. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die so heiß werden soll.
Bei mir sind's im Leerlauf auch eher 10 °C Unterschied, bei (Teil)Last sind es 20 °C (Anhang, da lief nur Youtube und sie kommt schon auf 70 °C)

Hatte auch grade die Finger drauf. Das war zwar gut handwarm, aber weit weg von 50+ Grad.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: M.2-SSD "Drive Temperature 2" Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB - 90 °C*

Auf meinem altem Board ist der auch bis 103°C gekommen und mit einem Kühler drauf war es dann gut.


----------

